# My first post and first 30 gallon tall Cichlid Tank



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

well i have to have 5 posts before i can post pictures so here we go!

#1


----------



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

Here's post #2

I am planning on putting some photos on here soon!


----------



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

#3

Sorry guys....


----------



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

#4

What type of food do you guys use for feeding lake malawi cichlids?

OHH look an easy conformation code!


----------



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

#5.....

and VKN)MLNU conformation code....will i always have to do this?


----------



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

Here are some photos of my new cichlid tank. Using slate, and African Cichlid caribiasea sand.

Right now there are a pair of rosy barbs and an albino bristle nosed pleco.



















My 10 gallon, with 4 tiger barbs, and 6 neon tetras










Pleco










Tell me what you think! using a tetra whisper 30 pump/filter, and a stealth pro heater for a 50 gallon set at 79 degrees
Looking for some input on fish species to get. Got a link on a blue johanni, dolphin and pecocks.

Thanks guys and gals!

www.zigphoto.com[/img]


----------



## nooberfish (Sep 25, 2009)

hey where did u get the slate rock from cool tanks also i only have a 20 gal cycleing right now ill post a pic of it when i learn how 2 :thumb:


----------



## MasterCichlid (May 17, 2010)

I've been raising Africans since 2006. I feed my fish algae wafers, sinking pellets, ghost shrimp,any bug I find crawling or that I dig up, left over cut up raw meat and feeder fish for protein. Easy on the protein or they'll get malawi bloat. I also tie raw veggies (lettuce, cucumbers, broccoli, peppers, etc) to a rock and let it sink to the bottom for their enjoyment. The veggies help promote a healthy digestive tract. I do recommend that you switch to a 55gal or higher. In 8mos or so your cichlids will have outgrown your 30gal. So keep checking craigslist.
Hit me up any time you have a question.


----------



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tips MasterCichlid, i'll see how it goes once I get the fish in and get them situated to how they like the rocks! Glued a few peices together to help out taking them out and cleaning, but can assemble several ways! Is it ok for the artifical plants to touch the heater?

Thanks for the advice, keep it coming.

One other thought I had was turning this into an artificial coral reef, using the expensive simulated coral and using African's as the fish. Anyone done this to make it look good?


----------



## duke_B_D (May 17, 2010)

oh my bad, i went to a place in town called higgins stone, the guy was real cool, he let me have 3 big peices like 4 feet square. probably 30 to 40 pounds each!!!


----------



## drthsideous (Apr 12, 2010)

I just picked up a like a 150 lbs of slate from a landscape supply place for 20 bucks. Pretty sweet compared to what fish stores charge.


----------



## nooberfish (Sep 25, 2009)

**** dude man i whish i could find some where aroud me that sells it


----------

